
Who owns your stuff in the cloud? - voodoochilo
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tech-savvy-cloud-services-20120426,0,3241271.story
======
sdoering
Not being a lawyer I really do not understand one thing. Why on earth is it
possible for law enforcement to issue a subpoena on a cloudprovider, regarding
my data, giving them access, without my knowledge (worst case).

when the data resides on my home-drive, they would have to use a search
warrant, I would know, I could go against this decision, appeal in a court.

Aren't they taking basic rights of me, if (worst case) I don't know anything
of the subpoena and cannot this way appeal?

Isn't an example case needed, that makes it clear, that my data can only be
accessed by law enforcement via a warrant, independent, where this data
resides (cloud or home).

